# Lemon Curd



## dragnlaw (Mar 12, 2019)

Although I've made Lemon Curd on several occasions, I admit it has been awhile since the last time I've done.  This has never happened before.

The 'mouth feel' is not creamy.  What did I do wrong?  Has always been dreamy creamy but this one feels...  'grainy'.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Although I've made Lemon Curd on several occasions, I admit it has been awhile since the last time I've done.  This has never happened before.
> 
> The 'mouth feel' is not creamy.  *What did I do wrong?*  Has always been dreamy creamy but this one feels...  'grainy'.




What did you do?


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 12, 2019)

Pretty sure this is the way I've always done it. 

Beat together the sugar and butter, add eggs one at a time, stir in zest, gradually add lemon juice.   Cook over medium-low heat stirring/whisking constantly, 'til mixture bubbles and thickens .  Cooled in a bowl approx. 1 hour, then chilled overnight. 

Still tastes great but texture is not 'creamy'.

also has not now thickened the way I remember.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2019)

Perhaps the sugar didn’t all dissolve or some of the egg solidified.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 12, 2019)

That's why I'm puzzled.  I cooked it, stirring all the while, for a good 12 minutes or more.  I can hardly believe the sugar didn't melt.  I don't think it would be the egg.   

I'm not going to worry too much about it - still tastes good.  Would have liked it to thicken a bit more properly.  Might just reheat it again and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2019)

You could reheat it and strain out the lumps.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 12, 2019)

There are no lumps at all.  The texture is perfectly even - gritty but even.  

It really isn't what I should call gritty - just not velvety like a pudding/curd should be.  

Perhaps I'll try recooking it to see if that works.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 12, 2019)

*Dragn*, this is how I do my Lemon Curd:
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/meyer-lemon-curd-yum/
A bit different as to how you make yours,
but it always comes out smooth, creamy and delectable


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 13, 2019)

*Kgirl*, now that I've read your blog post, I'm wondering if I've used a different recipe than normal.  The technique I used is from a cake recipe I made a while ago and was the first one to pop out of my recipe book, so I used it without looking further. It worked fine for the cake & icing, it also thickened up a lot more then.  I honestly don't remember the creaminess.  I think I would have noticed had it not been.   

Although I had no issues with cooking it directly in a pot - I do remember having used a double boiler method eons ago. 

I'll try re-cooking it to thicken but then go ahead and make the tarts.  Taste is yummy - so no worries.  

Thanks!
...and now I have to go hunt up that Chocolate Italian Meringue Buttercream - and I don't even have a cake to put it on.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2019)

*Update*

So I recooked the curd and it is waaay better.  

Silky and thicken up more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2019)

Almost forgot this  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/lemon-curd-a-la-pf-74950.html


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2019)

Gads Princess - I just read that whole thread, grinning all the way. 

Gonna have to try the lime and the grapefruit - WOW!
and the vinegar pie too! 

Earlier last week I had made (and ate them all) the version with condensed milk - slightly different but just as yummy.  

Only a can of condensed milk +  1/2 cup lemon juice.  I rather liked it because there is no cooking - zap it with your stick blender...  done!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Gads Princess - I just read that whole thread, grinning all the way.
> 
> Gonna have to try the lime and the grapefruit - WOW!
> and the vinegar pie too!
> ...



Is that the whole recipe?


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Only a can of condensed milk +  1/2 cup lemon juice.  I rather liked it because there is no cooking - zap it with your stick blender...  done!





taxlady said:


> Is that the whole recipe?



yup - that's the whole recipe!  I had baked some little graham cracker tartlette sized shells earlier, (store bought)  so filled those 6 and gobbled down the rest.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 15, 2019)

*Anna Olson Bakes*

While looking for another show on my PVR, sure enuf, there's an episode on Lemon Curd.  Anna shows 3 different techniques for making the curd - British classic, French classic and of course American Lemon Meringue Pie, plus a bonus with Ice Cream.  

Each curd was actually a slightly different recipe.  Now I've forgotten the other show I was originally looking for.


----------

